# Sigma 24/1.4 ART Announced



## JumboShrimp (Feb 10, 2015)

Bryan over at The Digital Picture has the skinny on this one.


----------



## candyman (Feb 10, 2015)

Look here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25061.msg494706#msg494706


----------

